
Onyx BOOX Release 6inch Color E Ink Reader Running Android 9: Poke2 Color - onebookaday
https://shop.boox.com/products/poke2color
======
sawaruna
It's from April, but a demo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q_DDXpzQgw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q_DDXpzQgw)

~~~
onebookaday
Yep, but they didn't put it on the store shelves until August 10. It's sold
out now.

